# Hyperpigmentation



## missprissy82 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been having problems with hyperpigmentation. My dermatologist prescribed some bleaching cream, but it burned my skin. Any solutions? Also, has any1 tried home microdermabrasion on back? xoxo


----------



## Nox (Mar 10, 2006)

You've gotta be careful about microderm abrasive products. That might make the spots go away temporarily, but they can come back much darker if they are actual scars. Try their products www.Oriki.com, they are a reputable Japanese company whose products I use (I have sensitive, dark, easily scarring skin.)


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 10, 2006)

I have abit of pigmentation problems, but I've been using Avon Clinical Microdermabrasion and some glycolic acid and it works perfectly well. The marks are fading and my skin looks alot more even and pretty. :w00t:

btw, I love your username NoxiousByProxy. Love it! My husband said it was a great thought out username. He even had to explain Noxious to me. lol. I wish I could have thought about it first. All I could come up with is ILoveLola!. LOL. :laughno:


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 10, 2006)

I have hyperpigment on my chest which stemmed from the bleaching cream my derm gave me...triluma anyone?!?! I was stressing during our first NY fashion week and my chest broke out...needless to say i was scarred from all the pimples and it was a disater area, after i used the triluma, which made my skin peel like crazy -thank goodness this happened in the fall- but my skin is all clear, just a shade darker than the rest of me...she gave me more triluma, which now that i think about it could be burning my skin... :bandit:

But tight now, i have decided to check out DHC!! I've seen it posteeed on here often enough and am willing to give it a try...wish me luck:satisfied:


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 10, 2006)

thank you, all. I will try the japanese thing, or at least check it out. also, to ilove... My prescribed bleach cream is tretinoin. It works ok on body, but not my face. Bleaching cream works faster/ more effectively if you use a cheical exfoliant first. Try lac-hyrdrin lotion or cream. its sold otc, but the dermatologist can prescribe stronger. Has anyone tried neutrogena at home micro? noxious, did you use the rejuvenating cream as well? xoxo


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 10, 2006)

my hyperpigmentation went away when i went off the "pill"

didn't have much luck with any products


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I was thinking of getting on the pill, because I heard it helps w/ acne. If it caused hyperpigmentation with you, maybe I should forget about it. Thanks for sharing. xoxo


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 11, 2006)

that makes sense to me .....like a pregnancy mask kinda thing I guess......a long term pregnancy mask!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Nox (Mar 14, 2006)

BTW...ILoveLola, thanks for the complement.

I have had problems with dark areas too. I was on birth control for about 2 years and had noticeable darker skin on my face and other parts of my body. It was so bad that my face was about 4 shades darker than my neck and chest! :icon_mad:

I did do the dermabrasion stuff, but it just seemed to come back. (Perhaps this was due to leftover hormones in my system after I went of BC.)

I was really afraid to use anything with hydroquinine, so I used products from the Oriki line and it helped. As soon as I got to the shade I wanted, I stopped using it and just put sunscreen on it everyday. It has been about 9 months since I stopped using Oriki and the dark spots are still gone.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 14, 2006)

i've tried the home mircodermabrasion for the face.. and i have some hyperpigmentation going on there and it didn't really help much with it, just helped with the overall feel of my skin.. but, i haven't been using the product for a very long time. i did notice that they had a microderm kit specifically for '' body '' ( chest, back, shoulders ) at wal-mart for around $30 bucks.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

Many things can cause it....My suggestion is to get to the root of the problem first. I have some clients who have had it in hormonal causes and not be pregnant as listed below. That type is called melasma.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Hyperpigmentation*

Hyperpigmentation means an excess of pigment. There are several types of hyperpigmentation seen in humans:

- freckles

- disease-related hyperpigmentation

- pregnancy-related hyperpigmentation

- enzymatic deficiencies

Freckles are areas where the melanocytes (pigment-making cells) are more active and responsive to UV radiation than in neighboring skin. Freckles tend to be more pronounced in childhood. They are associated with fair hair and skin.

Hyperpigmentation is seen in cases of hyperpituitarism and Addison's disease.

Hyperpigmentation is also sometimes seen in mothers during pregnancy. The increased pigmentation seen in pregnancy is due to the influence of estrogen, progesterone, and melanocyte-stimulating hormone. Hormonally related hyperpigmentation, such as that occurring in pregnancy, can also show up as a condition called the mask of pregnancy, or melasma. This is a condition in which blotches of pigmentation appear on the face or in sun-exposed areas. Melasma is harmless. The pigment seen in melasma usually goes away within several months of delivery. However, skin lighteners (such as hydroquinone or tretonin) are sometimes used to treat the condition.

Some people may have a deficiency in the liver enzyme that metabolizes carotenes. People with this deficiency who eat large quantities of carrots, peppers, or other yellow/orange vegetables may find that their skin color changes. In particular, their skin may become tinged with yellow or orange pigment.

*Hypopigmentation*

Hypopigmentation means a deficiency in pigment. Hypopigmentation falls into several categories:

- albinism

- disease-related hypopigmentation

- injury-related hypopigmentation

- vitiligo

- drug- and chemical-related hypopigmentation

*Albinism (Albinos)*

People who are genetically unable to produce melanin are called albinos. In these individuals, the normal pathways for producing melanin are defective. Usually this defect is due to being homozygous for this autosomal, recessive trait. This means that these people usually have two copies of a particular recessive gene. The skin remains pink or with less pigment than normal throughout life, and the eyes have no pigment. The hair is white or with reduced color. Skin cancers are common in albino individuals who live in sunny climes.

*Disease-Related Hypopigmentation*

Many inflammatory disorders will result in a temporary pigment loss in the skin. For example, psoriasis can result in a temporary pigment loss.

*Injury-Related Hypopigmentation*

Traumatic injuries (such as burns or freezing) may actually destroy the melanocytes. In these cases, depigmentation is permanent.

*Vitiligo*

This condition causes the loss of pigment in areas of skin without any evidence of disease. It is thought to be due to an autoimmune attack on melanocytes. In all races, vitiligo is the major cause of acquired, widespread pigment loss.

Vitiligo appears to be inherited in 30% of patients. In children, repigmentation is common, with melanocytes commonly spreading from hair follicles into surrounding areas. Adults have significantly less repigmentation after their skin lightens. However, some adults do respond to topical corticosteroid therapy.

Vitiligo can occur at any age, however, about 50% of the cases appear between the ages of 10 and 30 years. The incidence of vitiligo is higher in females than in males.

*Drug- and Chemical-Related Hypopigmentation*

Certain drugs and chemicals can cause hypopigmentation. For example, the skin-lightening agent called hydroquinone can cause strange and permanent loss of color in some individuals. Hydroquinone is available in some over-the-counter (OTC) preparations.

Information obtained from http://www.skin-information.com/pigmnt.html

************************************************** ****

*Melasma*

An example of hyperpigmentation is melasma (also known as chloasma). This condition is characterized by tan or brown patches, most commonly on the face. Melasma can occur in pregnant women and is often called the "mask of pregnancy;" however, men can also develop this condition. Melasma frequently goes away after pregnancy. It can also be treated with certain prescription creams (such as hydroquinone). 

If you have melasma, try to limit your exposure to sunlight. Use a strong sunscreen (SPF 15 or higher) at all times, because sunlight will worsen your condition. Sunblocks containing zinc oxide or titanium dioxide are best; although, sunscreens with Parsol 1789 (avobenzone) will also provide good protection.

*Melasma:* Pigmentation of the face, most commonly on the malar area (the upper cheek), bridge of nose, forehead, and upper lip, that occurs in half of women during pregnancy. Birth control pills can also cause melasma. However, hormone therapy after menopause does not cause the condition. Melasma darkens from sun or any UV exposure. Sunscreens are essential. They should be broad spectrum. A SPF 30 or higher is best. A sunscreen should be worn daily, whether outside or inside. Treatment may also include bleaching creams and prescription creams. Melasma is also known as the "mask of pregnancy."

**** It is very important to work with your doctor on this. Even if you choose to go your own route. If you decide to test your hormones do not do a blood test, go for a saliva (It is the only accurate test.) You can find more information on hormones to help you at http://www.johnleemd.com

I would also research all the products you choose to use first.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL Kim, great minds think alike...we were pretty much typing at the same time, lol!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 18, 2006)

I am not Kim, but until she can answer for you, I found this. Most of my clients claim that sunblock, bleaching and hormone saliva testing to find out how to balance them out are the only things that truely work.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Heres the article...

During melasma therapy, birth control pills should be discontinued and sun avoidance is adviseable. A sunblock containing zinc oxide or titanium dioxide with an SPF greater than 15 should be used by those who will be exposed to sunlight. During sun exposure, sunblock should be reapplied every two hours and a hat should be worn.

Hydroquinone is the most well known therapy and is the most effective for depigmenting epidermal and mixed type melasma.

How it works:


HQ inhibits the conversion of tyrosine to melanin.
HQ inhibits the formation of melanosomes and/or increases the degredation of melanosomes.
HQ inhibits the DNA and RNA synthesis of melanocytes.
As a result, only cells with active tyrosinase activity are affected by HQ. Active tyrosinase is only found in the epidermis. In dermal melanin, tyrosinase activity is not present; therefore, dermal melanin is resistant to HQ. 
Hydroquinone is available in many different concentrations. Anything above a 2% concentration must be administered by a physician's prescription. The higher the concentration, the more effective the formula. Higher HQ concentration pose a higher risk of irritation - and for those with darker complexions, a higher possibililty of postinflammatory hyperpigmentation (a darkening of color where irritation and inflamation occured).

Tretinoin (Retin-A, Renova) can be used alone or in combination with HQ treatment. Tretinoin can enhace the effectivess of HQ by allowing better absorption and preventing oxidantion of the Hydroquinone.

Azelaic acid is another possibility. However, its drawbacks outweigh its abilities. While AZA does inhibit tyrosine and acts on hyperactive and abno bnormal melanocytes, is cytotoxic (deadly) to pigment cells and, overall, it produces antiproliferative effects (slows down growth and metabolism of cells).

Other ingredients that provide enhanced performance include kojic acid, Arbutin (Bearberry Extract), Licorice, and Vitamin C. Vitamin C suppresses melanin production while also altering melanin from jet black to light tan.

Chemical peeling can be used to help treat melasma, but is recommended only for fair-skinned patients. For those with dark skin, there is a risk for post peeling hyperpigmentation and aggravation of melasma.

With Laser Therapy, it is important to distinguish between true Lasers and Intense Pulsed Light Devices. Laser, such as the Q-switched ND: yag and Ruby produce unsatisfactory results. Intense Pulsed Light is not laser but is often referred to as such. Photoderm is the most commonly used IPL Device. Results obtained with IPL is more successful than traditional laser therapy and can often help melasma cases that are resistant to topical treatment.

Mandelic Acid, an alpha hydroxy acid derived from almonds, has been used successfully in the treatment of melasma. It is recommended as an alternative for those who are sensitive or resistant to hydroquinone and other bleaching therapies. It can also be used as an adjunct therapy to hydroquinone to enhance performance. It is the only topical treatment that has been shown to improve dermal melasma.


----------

